# Happy Birthday ameekplec



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Eric  hope you had a awesome day!

cheers


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Happy birthday Eric  hope you *HAVE* an awesome day!
> 
> cheers


Thanks Tanked!

I hope you meant HAVE a nice day, cause today's just begun....


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy B-day


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Eric! I wish you a day of salty, pleco goodness! But not together of course!


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks Tanked!
> 
> I hope you meant HAVE a nice day, cause today's just begun....


Your welcome 

I was never accused of being intelligent


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tanked said:


> I was never accused of being intelligent


I have been, but ended up proving them wrong soon after 

Will try to have a good day...I scheduled my self for a fun day of lab work!!!!


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I have been, but ended up proving them wrong soon after
> 
> Will try to have a good day...I scheduled my self for a fun day of lab work!!!!


lol!

Sounds boring ... you outta ditch the day and take a tour down too your lfs.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's your birthday?! Have a great one!!!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i will drink a beer for you, friendo.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy birthday! <3


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Woo Hoo!

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Eric, happy birthday to you!

And have many, many more!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I had a pretty good day too. Slept in, did a tiny bit of work (ditched a lot of work plans today on account of sleeping in BIG time ), came home and....went to the LFS!! 

Update on my reef tank thread 

Thanks again everybody!!


----------

